# Never-ending



## CathyRL (Feb 24, 2017)

My confidence took a massive plummet today.

I am 27, and was diagnised with IBS about 2 years ago, following a never-ending number of blood tests, ultra-sounds, samples, diets and finally (horrifically) a colonoscopy. Apart from some higher markers of inflammation, all my tests came back normal.

But I am NOT normal!

IBS has had a grip on my life for a long time now, and has controlled every decision I make. It has prevented me from socialising, taking advantage of opportunity, being spontaneous. I'm afraid to go out for dinner with friends, or agree to plans after work. It's even stopped me dating.

It makes me feel disgusting, and I'm afraid that someone else will think that about me too.

My parents have been incredibly supportive, and are always looking for new things for me to try to help with the problem. I've been on every exclusion diet there is, and tried so many different things to try to cure myself. Last year my Dad read a post about chia seed helping to ease the digestive process and resulting in regular BMs and reduced occurrences of IBS. I was doubtful, but didn't want to offend him or belittle his attempts to help so I gave it a go. To my absolute amazement two to three teaspoons of chia seed in a yoghurt every evening has reduced the pain and discomfort that I was having. I now try to manage my IBS with chia seed in the evening, and mebeverine every morning.

It is not a miracle cure, and I still have my off-days, but I feel more confident in myself and do not spend my days in pain. I decided that instead of allowing this to beat me, I was going to be honest about it. It's a [email protected]!* condition, metaphorically and literally. But if I cannot come to terms with it in my head, then it will continue to make me anxious, and the cycle continues.

I have been doing so well until today.

A few months ago I approached the doctor for help in managing my periods. He put me on one of the combi-pills, but this severely affected my IBS and left me feeling miserable. His response to this was to take me off it, with no discussion about an alternative. He acknowledged that this pill can have a negative impact on IBS sufferers, and I was shocked that he'd prescribed this when he must have seen my medical notes and when I told him the medicines I take to control IBS. I went back to 'normal' but was continuing to suffer with my periods (which, ironically, also does not help my IBS). I finally bit the bullet today and I booked an appointment, specifically asking to see a female GP. When I was called in for my appointment I was horrified to see that I had been booked in with the same doctor. I explained my problem again and said that any medication that affects IBS is an absolute no-no, as I have struggled to get a grip on it and take my life back. He told me that my options were very limited if I had IBS, and I felt like shouting "SO WHY DID YOU PRESCRIBE ME A MEDICATION THAT WOULD AFFECT IT WHEN YOU KNEW I HAD THE PROBLEM!?" His whole attitude towards the issue was extremely dismissive and I left feeling like a silly child. It was, in fact, such a negative experience that I burst into tears.

Trial and error on his behalf meant a couple of months of pain and embarassment on my part. But he was not concerned by this in the slightest, and didn't appear to understand the severity of the condition at all.

IBS is not a problem that somebody can just 'get over'. It is not insignificant. WE are not insignificant.

With the support of my family, my chia seed and mebeverine, and my extremely understanding close friends, I WILL master this. I am going to own it, and I am going to stop hiding. I am not normal, but because of this I am strong.


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

You are strong! 

Some doctors can be a bit blasé about IBS. In my experience some doctors don't see it as a valid condition, though that's less common these days.

There are a lot of amazing and supportive people on this forum. You aren't alone.


----------



## CathyRL (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you PixelCat.

I completely agree, I think a lot of people don't understand that its not just the physical condition. It's psychologically and emotionally damaging too, and when someone undermines your battle it can really hurt!

Power to us! I hope you have a "happy tummy day" as I like to call them.


----------

